

Think piracy is killing the music industry? This chart suggests otherwise - tareqak
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/10/07/think-piracy-is-killing-the-music-industry-this-chart-suggests-otherwise/

======
snowwrestler
I don't see any indication, either here or in the original report, that these
revenue numbers have been corrected for inflation. This matters because $50
billion in 1998 dollars would be worth about $69 billion in 2011 dollars. So
if the revenues on the chart are nominal, this does indeed show a drop in
total real revenue.

